# Hey Oldman I've got another for you.



## squatting dog (Apr 11, 2020)

Ahhh, the sweet memories of monsoon season ehh.  I borrowed this one from a friend of mine on facebook. we've been swapping stories and pics this past week.


----------



## oldman (Apr 19, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Ahhh, the sweet memories of monsoon season ehh.  I borrowed this one from a friend of mine on facebook. we've been swapping stories and pics this past week.
> 
> View attachment 98861


Yeah, I remember being there. For days at a time. When it rains over there, it rains. There’s no such thing as drizzle. We had a fellow in our Division from North Carolina. He kept asking for more ammo. Finally, I asked him why did he need more ammo? He told me his got wet.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 19, 2020)

Oldman:  Wouldn't this be a good thread for you to tell some of your Nam stories?  You're a great storyteller and a lot of people are interested!


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 20, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Oldman:  Wouldn't this be a good thread for you to tell some of your Nam stories?  You're a great storyteller and a lot of people are interested!



Not sure if that's a good idea. There may be some humorous stories, but, a lot wasn't the kind of stuff you shared.  
Part of my therapy was putting down on virtual paper some of my thoughts and stories. If you've got a true wondering, this may give you a small glimpse into our world.  
https://lifeisacarnivalblog.wordpress.com/2017/07/26/youve-changed/


----------

